

Women 2.0 Business Plan Competition - Deadline to Submit April 1, 2008 - thisgirlangie
http://pitch.women2.org
Women 2.0 Business Plan Competition deadline to submit is April 1.<p>More info: http://pitch.women2.org/<p>The Women 2.0 Business Plan Competition gives passionate entrepreneurs with interesting ideas a chance to follow their dreams and build something to change the world! Teams with at least 50% female ownership are invited to submit their business ideas on a 7x7 inch paper napkin along with a business plan. Finalists will be invited to attend and present at the 2008 Women 2.0 Conference and Pitch Night on May 10.<p>Judging Panel:
» Alka Gupta (Managing Director, The Ojas Group)
» Alyssa Rapp (Founder and CEO, Bottlenotes)
» Angela Strange (Senior Associate Partner, Bay Partners)
» Anu Nigam (Sand Hill Angel, and CEO, 411Sync)
» Chris Shipley (Co-Founder and Chairman, Guidewire Group)
» Christine Herron (Venture Advisor, First Round Capital)
» David Hornik (Partner, August Capital)
» Katherine Barr (Partner, Mohr Davidow Ventures)
» Kevin Braithwaite (Director, Tech Impact)
» Mark P. Jacobsen (Managing Director, O'Reilly Alphatech Ventures)
» Navam Welihinda (Associate, Sierra Ventures)
» Patricia Roller (The Angels' Forum; Co-Founder of Frog Design)
» Rob Hayes (Partner, First Round Capital)
» Saad Khan (Partner, CMEA Ventures)
» Stewart Bonn (Angel Investor - New Media, Gaming, Entertainment)
» Venky Ganesan (Managing Director, Globespan Capital Partners)<p>(Complete bios at http://www.women2.org/?page_id=44#judges_bios)<p>All submissions will receive written feedback from judges. The winning team receives the grand prize of a one-on-one meeting with iconic angel investor Esther Dyson, a PR package from MWW (1/2 day strategic marketing session, free media analysis of the market, and 3 months of PR services), a legal package from Orrick, an 1/8 page announcement promoting your company in the San Jose Business Journal, and the valuable experience and opportunity to have met lots of cool and like-minded individuals.<p>Questions? Email women2.0@gmail.com or check us out at http://www.women2.org<p>Help Promote Women 2.0 on your Website or Blog
--------------------------------------------
If you have a blog or website, please help us promote the Women 2.0 Conference and Pitch Night by posting this banner on your site.<p>See http://www.women2.org/?page_id=44#tell_people
======
jgrahamc
Perhaps not having a deadline of April 1 is a good idea... wouldn't want
people to think it's a joke.

------
thisgirlangie
I like to call our judging panel of VCs "top shelf" -- they are no joking
matter!

~~~
xirium
I don't doubt the calibre of your judging panel. However, you may wish to
refrain from using the phrase "top shelf" because it is British slang for porn
( <http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=top+shelf> ). Combined with
your April Fool's Day deadline, this may reduce the gravitas of your
endeavour.

